# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Wireless Node sto Ilion(Νέα Λιόσια)

## LLaffer

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

Χάρηκα πολύ όταν κάποιος φίλος μου, μου έδωσε τη διεύθυνση σε αυτό το site, και είδα την μεγάλη προτωφανής κινητοποίηση που υπάρχει στη χώρα μας, όσων αφορά τα ασύρματα δίκτυο. Ένα έχω να πω, μπράβο σε όλους!!!

Με τον ξαδερφό μου, προ μερικών μηνών φτιάξαμε το δικό μας τοπικό ασύρματο δίκτυα, καλύπτοντας την απόσταση Ίλιον-Καματερό με ένα access point και μια ασύρματα κάρτα δικτύου, και ενισχύοντας το σήμα με παραβολικές κεραίες τις οποίες τοποθετήσαμε στις ταράτσες μας. Η σύνδεση στεύτηκεμε επιτυχία, και οι ταχύτητες που πιάνουμε είναι από 8 εως 11Mbits.

Θέλω έτσι να ενθαρρύνω όλους όσους σκεύτονται να κάνουν κάτι παρόμοιο, γνωρίζοντας πια οτι -ναι, γίνεται-, και με ένα μέτριο κόστος το οποίο πιστεύω οτι μπορεί να μειωθεί κι άλλο. Εμείς δώσαμε από 100.000δρχ ο καθένας, αγοράζοντας τα πάντα εκτός από καλώδια από το εξωτερικό(ebay), κάτι που προτείνω ανεπιφίλακτα σε όλους, μιας και ο εξόπλισμος στην χώρα μας γύρω από την ασύρματη δικτύωση είναι δυσεύρετος και πανάκριβος.

Ελπίζω σε δραστική εξέληξη αυτής της κοινότητας και ,φυσικά, είμαστε παραπάνω από πρόθυμοι να συνδεθούμε με τον πρώτο που θα αποκτήσει τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό και θα έχουμε οπτική επαφή. Μάλιστα, καλό θα ήταν, να επικοινωνήσουμε εκ των προτέρων, ούτος ώστε να αποφασίσουμε την κατανομή του εξοπλισμού, έτσι ώστε να επιτύχουμε την καλύτερη σύνδεση(ίσως να χρειαστεί να αλλάξω κι εγώ την παραβολική με μια omni κεραία, κτλπ). Επίσης, μπορώ να έρθω ο ίδιος κουβαλόντας μια κεραία και ένα φορητό, για να δοκιμάσουμε το σήμα -αν υπάρχει- με την περιοχή μου, πριν αρχίσουμε οτιδήποτε.

Συνδέοντας ένα ένα τα nodes, και φτιάχνοντας ένα καλό πλάνο για την καλή δικτύωση της περιοχής, νομίζω οτί πολύ σύντομα θα μπορούμε να απολαμβάνουμε ένα καλό παραδοσιακό Quake3 40 ατόμων, με μηδαμινό lag και το σημαντικότερο...χωρίς να πληρώνουμε δραχμή  ::  
Και πάλι συγχαρητήρια για την πολύ καλή προσπάθεια! Είναι ωραία να ξέρεις ότι δεν είσαι μόνος σου  ::  . Εύχομαι κάθε επιτυχία.

----------


## dti

Kαλημέρα, και καλωσόρισες στην παρέα μας!

Χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που επιτέλους κάποιος έκανε το πρώτο βήμα και στην Αθήνα. Πιθανότατα, πρέπει να έχουμε οπτική επαφή μεταξύ μας, καθώς βλέπω την περιοχή σου από την ταράτσα μου. Κοίτα και τη φωτό που επισυνάπτω, από τη node db. 
Σίγουρα όμως πρέπει να έχεις επαφή με τον kgp και πιθανότατα με τον jlian και alien !
Φυσικά και είμαι πρόθυμος να δοκιμάσουμε τη μεταξύ μας σύνδεση όποτε θέλεις από βδομάδα. Διαθέτω παραβολική grid 24 dbi και cisco aironet κάρτα, οπότε τί καθόμαστε;

Θα σου στείλω pm για συνεννοήσεις κλπ.

Αντε και καλωρίζικο το Athens Wireless Metropolitan Network !

----------


## stoidis

Κατ' αρχήν LLaffer να σε καλοσωρίσω στην παρέα μας.

Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία από την NodeDB που έδωσε ο dti, μεταξύ σας έχετε ένα FSL ίσο με 117,59 dBm. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι η λήψη του σήματος στο δέκτη πρέπει να είναι καλύτερη από -83dBm για ταχύτητες 11 Mbps και ότι η κεραία του dti έχει gain 24dBi, τότε η ισχύς εκπομπής που απαιτείται είναι 10,59 dBm, δηλαδή περίπου 10mWatt.

Βέβαια, στις παραπάνω σκέψεις δεν έχει υπολογιστεί το gain της άλλης κεραίας (LLaffer), ή έχει θεωρηθεί ίσο με 0 dBi.

Πότε θα κάνετε την πρώτη δοκιμή;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## KGP

LLaffer kalos mas irthes....kai malista me poli thetika nea mporo na po...apo oti xero mechri stigmis...eime kata 99.999% sigouros oti mporoume na kanoume connection metaxi mas...afou opos echoume vrei apo tis metriseis pou echoume kanei oti "vlepo" poli kala schedon oli tin lekani...anyway

epidi den xero ti exoplismo chriazete parakalo paides voithiste me ti akrivos exoplismo chriazomai kai se ti times...etsi oste na valo to budget kato kai na xekinisoume kanena link oloi metaxi mas...  :: )) 

Brgds KGP

----------


## dti

Λόγω της στρατηγικής θέσης που είσαι, μάλλον θα μπεις λίγο παραπάνω στα έξοδα:

Βασικά χρειάζεσαι ένα AP (κάποιο D-Link 900+ ή Linksys WAP11 στα 120-130 δολάρια) και μία omni κεραία στα 100 δολάρια περίπου, αν επιλέξεις να μή χρησιμοποιήσεις την ή τις ενσωματωμένες κεραίες που έχουν τα APs.
Στο notebook ή στο PC σου, πρέπει να έχεις και μία κάρτα δικτύου ethernet όπου θα συνδεθεί το AP.
Bέβαια, αν θέλεις να είναι 24 ώρες up το node σου, πρέπει να είναι συνδεδεμένο σε κάποιο PC το AP, έστω και ένα απλό Pentium.

Εναλλακτικά σε όσα έγραψα πιο πάνω, μπορείς να πάρεις μία PCI wireless κάρτα με τσιπάκι Prism2 (Lucent, Orinoco, κλπ.) τη βάζεις σε κάποιο παλιό PC με linux και λογισμικό hostAP, οπότε η κάρτα λειτουργεί σαν Access Point, και φυσικά βάζεις και την omni κεραία για να εκπέμπεις 360 μοίρες  :: 

Οσο πιο κοντά βάλεις το AP στην κεραία, τόσο μικρότερο μήκος καλωδίου LMR ή RG θα χρειαστείς. Αν βάλεις το AP στον ιστό της κεραίας, θα χρειαστείς φυσικά κι ένα κουτί που θα προστατεύει το AP από τις καιρικές συνθήκες (δεν ξέρω πόσο κοστίζει). Σου χρειάζονται επίσης κάποια μέτρα καλωδίου FTP 5+ για να συνδέσεις το AP με το notebook ή το PC.

Tέλος, θα χρειαστείς πιθανόν κάποιους κοννέκτορες ή pigtail (reverse SMA to N-type) για τη σύνδεση του AP με την κεραία, στην περίπτωση βέβαια, που βάλεις εξωτερική κεραία, καθώς υπάρχει περίπτωση να υπάρχει καλή σύνδεση και με την ενσωματωμένη (1 ή 2 ) omni κεραία που έχουν τα προαναφερθέντα AP's.

----------


## stoidis

Όπως παρατηρώ στο χάρτη, πιστεύω ότι μία καλή λύση είναι (όπως ανέφερε και ο dti) ο KGP να βάλει ένα access point τύπου linksys wap11 το οποίο θα μπορεί να κάνει bridging με το access point του LLaffer (αν το υποστηρίζει). Παράλληλα ο dti θα μπορεί να είναι συνδεδεμένος με το access point του KGP μέσω της wireless κάρτας του.

Αυτό που μένει να εξεταστεί είναι αν το access point που έχει ο LLaffer μπορεί να υποστηρίξει bridge mode έτσι ώστε να είναι ταυτόχρονα συνδεδεμένο με τον ξάδερφο του LLaffer και με το access point του KGP.

Για να συνδεθεί ο dti με τον KGP θα χρειαστούν κεραίες συνολικού κέρδους πάνω από 10 dBi σύμφωνα με τον χάρτη http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... =&nodeid=3

Για να συνδεθεί ο LLaffer με τον KGP θα χρειαστούν κεραίες συνολικού κέρδους πάνω από 13 dBi σύμφωνα με τον χάρτη http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... 1&nodeid=3

Σε όλα τα παραπάνω έχει θεωρηθεί ότι υπάρχει οπτική επαφή μεταξύ των κεραιών και δεν έχουν ληφθεί υπόψην οι απώλειες των καλωδίων.

----------


## LLaffer

stoidis: Δυστηχός το access point που διαθέτω δεν υποστιρίζει bridging.. επίσης, για την ακρίβεια ειναι το μοντέλο RG 1000 της orinoco το οποίο στην ουσία είναι αυτό που λένε Residential Gateway(ή κάπως έτσι) και η κύρια χρησιμότητα του είναι να συνδέει τους clients στο ίντερνετ μέσω ενός ενσωματομένου 56k μόντεμ που διαθέτει. Το σκεπτικό ήταν να το αγοράσουμε και να κάνουμε αργότερα ένα ψιλοπαράνομο upgrade στο firmware του μηχανήματος το οποίο το μετατρέπει σε access point, πράγμα όμως που δε χρειάστηκε ακόμα γιατί κάνουμε και έτσι την δουλειά μας. Το βρήκαμε από ebay και μαζί με τα μεταφορικά μας στοίχισε γύρω στις 60 χιλιάδες. Λόγω της αξιόπιστης εταιρίας που το φτιάχνει(orinoco) και από τα αποτελέσματα που έχει βγάλει μέχρι τώρα, το συστήνω από την αγορά ενός wap11 το οποίο έχω ακούσει οτι παρουσιάζει διάφορα προβληματάκια.

Αλλά και να είχε την δυνατότητα bridging υπάρχει και άλλο ένα πρόβλημα. Η κεραία που χρησιμοποιώ είναι παραβολική και στρέφεται προς το καματερό, πράγμα που δε νομίζω να καλύπτει την περιοχή που βρίσκετε ο KGP. Η καλύτερη λύση νομίζω πως είναι η εξής: Αν ο KGP βρίσκεται σε πραγματικά καλή θέση(μεγάλο ύψος, στο κέντρο όλων κτλπ) θα μπορούσε όπως είπατε όλοι να πάρει ένα AP και μία omni(24dbi για να μας καλύπτει όλους χωρίς πρόβληματα, μιας και θα είναι και omni και όχι παραβολική), και εγώ όπως και ο ξαδερφός μου να συνδεθούμε απευθείας με τον KGP. Επίσης το RG 1000 έχει μια διασκεδαστική ιδιότητα. Αν ανοίξεις το πλαστικό κουτί, μέσα βρίσκεται τοποθετημένη μια ωραιότατη ασύρματη κάρτα δικτύου, που μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω για να συνδεθώ με τον KGP.
Τέλος, τα υπόλοιπα έξοδα όπως τα βρήκαμε εμέις είναι: 15.000δρχ το pigtail(πιστεύω πως ειδικά ο KGP ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να χρησιμοποιήσει εξωτερική κεραία, μιας και τα ap όπως και οι ασύρματες κάρτες δικτύου έχουν σχεδιαστεί για δικτιώσεις εντός κτιρίου, και έτσι η εμβέλεια τους δε ξεπερνα τα 100 περίπου μέτρα(όπως έδειξαν και κάποιες δοκιμές που κάναμε, πριν αγοράσουμε τις κεραίες). 3 χιλιάδες το κάθε βυσματάκι που θα τοποθετηθεί στο καλώδιο(άρα δύο βύσματα, 6.000δρχ). Αν ζητήσουν παραπάνω χρήματα για την τοποθέτηση αρνηθήτε, είναι σχετικά εύκολη, και αν συναντήσετε δυσκολίες μπορώ να έρθω κι εγώ να τα βάλω(που δε θα συναντήσετε, αν έχετε έστω και μια ελάχιστη εμπειρία με κολλητίρια). Το καλώδιο, αν θυμάμαι καλά, πρέπει να μας είχε πάει γύρω στις 1.000δρχ το μέτρο, αν και υπάρχει περίπτωση να μη θυμάμαι καλά. Αν βάλεις AP, θα το βάλεις κοντά στην κεραία(όπως είπε και ο dti, σε ένα ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί, το οποίο είναι εξαιρετικά φθηνό(το δικό μου μου κόστισε 2.700δρχ και αποδείχτηκε καλής ποιότητας, αφού άντεξε και την τελευταία τρομακτική μπόρα  ::  . Έτσι, το καλώδιο που θα χρειαστείς δε θα υπερβένει τα 4 μέτρα(το πιθανό ύψος του κονταριού που θα κρεμάσεις πάνω την κεραία.. νομίζω πως αν είναι να συνδεθούμε όλοι σε σένα, είναι απαραίτητο), οπότε το κόστος του καλωδίου πέφτει στις 4.000δρχ, και μαζί και η απώλεια λόγο καλωδίου στα 2dbi( 0.5dbi/μέτρο αν θυμάμαι καλά).
Τα καλώδια και τα βύσματα τα βρήκαμε από ελληνικό μαγαζί στην βουλιαγμένης. Νομίζω πως είχε αρκετά καλές τιμές και σας τον προτείνω.
Τώρα όσον αφορά το κόστος του AP και της κεραίας, πραγματικά είναι ανάλογο με την ποιότητα του αντικειμένου και την τύχη του αγοραστή(αν αυτός αγοράζει από ebay). Πάντως απ' ότι θυμάμαι, ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό των εξόδων πήγαν στις κεραίες, μιας και εκτός από τις ίδιες, είχαν και σχετικά μεγάλα μεταφορικά έξοδα.


Νομίζω πως το επόμενο βήμα είναι όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να συναντηθούμε κάπου, και να αρχίσουμε να κάνουμε βόλτες στα σπίτια του καθενώς με laptop κεραίες και κυάλια και να αρχίσουμε τις δοκιμές μας. Όλα όσα προανέφερα υπάρχουν είδη, οπότε είμαι ανοιχτός σε μέρα και ώρα συνάντησης.

----------


## LLaffer

Νομίζω πως υπήρχε ένα μικρό λαθάκι, όσων αφορά τη τοποθεσία μου, στον χάρτη της node db. Βιαζόμουνα και με είχα τοποθετίσει κάπου στη τύχη, κοντά την περιοχή μου, αλλά τώρα χρησιμοποιόντας το maporama το διόρθωσα. Για όποιον θέλει να το ξαναυσεκάρει το link είναι 

http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... ?nodeid=14

Βρίσκω πως τελικά τα πράγματα είναι καλύτερα, μιας και τελικά βρίσκομαι πολύ πιο κοντά σε όλους.

----------


## fidakis

> Κατ' αρχήν LLaffer να σε καλοσωρίσω στην παρέα μας.
> 
> κεραία του dti έχει gain 24dBi, τότε η ισχύς εκπομπής που απαιτείται είναι 10,59 dBm, δηλαδή περίπου 10mWatt.


H isotropikh isxys ekpomphs omos einai poly megalyterh kai dystyxos se authn bazei to orio o nomos... Sth sygkekrimenh peritosh eisai sta +34dBm, poly pano apo ta +20 pou einai to orio.




> Βέβαια, στις παραπάνω σκέψεις δεν έχει υπολογιστεί το gain της άλλης κεραίας (LLaffer), ή έχει θεωρηθεί ίσο με 0 dBi.


To gain ths keraias paizei rolo mono sthn ekpomph. O receiver exei thn idia symperifora eite me 24dBi eite me 4dBi. (Fysika to link prepei na bgainei kai antistrofa prokeimenou na exoume epikoinonia...)

----------


## KGP

kante mou mia chari......
epidi eime kai ligo anideos tha ithela efoson ginete to exis:

grapse ton exoplismo pou chriazete kapos etsi

1) omni tade i ekeini (tha chrisimopiithi px gia access point) kostos 10 EURO
2) kerea tade i tina (gia ekpompi i lipsi) kosto toso euro

kai outo kathexis...
sorry alla me theories kai tetia den eime kalos.... elpizo na katalavenete

episis kalo tha itan na mou pite apo pou mporo na ta agoraso..ektos apo ebay.... 

sas vazo se kopo alla elpizo na katalavete oti i poli analisi...mou dimiourgi provlima... :: ))

Brgds KGP

----------


## stoidis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από stoidis
> 
> Βέβαια, στις παραπάνω σκέψεις δεν έχει υπολογιστεί το gain της άλλης κεραίας (LLaffer), ή έχει θεωρηθεί ίσο με 0 dBi.
> 
> 
> To gain ths keraias paizei rolo mono sthn ekpomph. O receiver exei thn idia symperifora eite me 24dBi eite me 4dBi. (Fysika to link prepei na bgainei kai antistrofa prokeimenou na exoume epikoinonia...)


Θα επιμείνω στην άποψή μου (πεισματάρης  ::  ) ότι δηλαδή το gain της κεραίας παίζει ρόλο ΚΑΙ στη λήψη και για να φέρω ένα απλοϊκό παράδειγμα θα αναφέρω τις δορυφορικές κεραίες που ο καθένας έχει δει σε κάποια ταράτσα.

Αναλυτικότερα, μία κεραία με παραβολικό κάτοπτρο όταν κάνει λήψη, έχει την ιδιότητα να συγκεντρώνει τα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα ανακλώντας τα στην εστία της παραβολικής καμπύλης (που εκεί βρίσκεται το δίπολο).

----------


## stoidis

> kante mou mia chari......
> epidi eime kai ligo anideos tha ithela efoson ginete to exis:
> 
> grapse ton exoplismo pou chriazete kapos etsi
> 
> 1) omni tade i ekeini (tha chrisimopiithi px gia access point) kostos 10 EURO
> 2) kerea tade i tina (gia ekpompi i lipsi) kosto toso euro
> 
> kai outo kathexis...
> ...



KGP, πρώτον δεν είναι κόπος.

Δεύτερον, απ' ότι φαίνεται η πιο γρήγορη λύση είναι να προμηθευτείς ένα access point το οποίο δεν χρειάζεται να κάνει bridging, εφόσον ο LLaffer μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει την κάρτα που έχει το access point του και να συνδεθεί σε σένα ως client. Ως clients μπορούν να συνδεθούν και ο dti και ο ξάδερφος του LLaffer. Εφόσον, όπως φάνηκε από το Node Map, δεν χρειάζεται πολύ μεγάλο gain για να επιτευχθεί σύνδεση μεταξύ σας (θεωρώντας ότι έχετε οπτική επαφή), ο KGP μπορεί να βάλει μία omnidirectional κεραία με όσο gain θέλει (όσο πιο πολύ, τόσο πιο καλά) και οι clients να χρησιμοποιήσουν κατευθυντικές (παραβολικές). KGP, omnidirectional κεραίες μπορείς να δεις στο http://www.fab-corp.com. Από το συγκεκριμένο site δεν έχω προσωπική εμπειρία, αλλά έχω ακούσει καλά σχόλια για τις on-line αγορές (πάντα υπάρχει το καυτό topic για την ομαδική παραγγελία).

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος, αν θα μπορούσατε να συνδεθείτε εσείς οι τέσσερις όλοι με omni κεραίες υψηλού gain (15dBi). Αυτό θα εξυπηρετούσε μεγαλύτερη ευελιξία στην ανάπτυξη του δικτύου και σε άλλες περιοχές. Βέβαια, αυτό προϋποθέτει και bridging μεταξύ των access points για την δημιουργία του wireless backbone.

----------


## LLaffer

Συμφωνώ. Η τοποθέτηση AP και omni κεραιών σε όλους θα ήταν η πιο ευέλκικτη και σωστή λύση για την εξέληξη του δικτύου, αλλά δυστηχώς και η πιο ακριβή  ::  Κατά την άποψή μου, νομίζω οτι θα στοίχιζε λιγότερα χρήματα(μιας και σαν ερασιτεχνική και αφιλοκερδής προσπάθεια, το οικονομικό μέρος παίρνει ένα μεγάλο μέρος στις αποφάσεις μας...) αν όλοι μαζί επενδύαμε στον εξοπλισμό ενός και μόνο(για την ώρα) σταθμού εξυπηρέτησης, με μια πολύ καλη omni και ένα πολύ καλό AP, και σε μέρος όπου θα είναι ορατό από όλους μας. Το τελευταίο νομίζω πως θα είναι και το πιο δύσκολο μέρος, άλλα αν πετύχουμε κάτι τέτοιο, μπορούμε 1)να μειώσουμε τον εξοπλισμό που χρειαζόμστε μέχρι και στις 50.000δρχ, 2)να μη χρειάζονται διαρκείς δοκιμές για το αν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή μεταξή τον clients, 3)Να πετύχουμε απεριόριστο αριθμό clients που θα μπορούν να συνδεθούν εντός λεκανοπεδίου, χωρίς συνεχής αλλαγές στο δίκτυο.
Μια πιθανή ιδέα για την υλοποίηση τέτοιου σταθμού εξηπυρέτησης είναι να επαναλάβουμε αυτό που έκαναν τα παιδιά στην Πάτρα, την τοποθέτηση δηλαδή ενός AP και μιας omni σε ένα βουνό, πάνω σε έναν τηλεοπτικό πύργο. Οπότε, αν κάποιος έχει καποιό ....conne σε κάποια παρόμια εταιρία(στις κεραίες της πάρνηθας π.χ.), νομίζω οτι θα άξιζε μια προσπάθεια.
Αν πάλι δε βρούμε το ιδανικό μέρος, τότε να επιλέγουμε συγκεκριμένα άτομα σε ιδανικές τοποθεσίες όπου θα τοποθετούντε τα AP με bridging νομίζω πως είναι η επόμενη μας επιλογή... Αλλά και πάλι, ο εξοπλισμός θα πρέπε να διαλεχθεί προσεχτικά.
Πάνω σε αυτό, νομίζω πως ο KGP αν είναι να προβεί σε αγορά AP, τότε θα πρέπει να υποστίρίζει bridging.. Και αυτό γιατί αν αργότερα αρχίζουμε να δημιουργούμε αυτό το backboνε ο KGP θα πρέπει ουσιαστικά να...πετάξει το παλιό του AP και να πάρει ένα καινούριο με bridging... Τέλος, για την μικρή μας δοκιμή για την ένωση των τεσσάρων μας, θα μπορούσε απλά να πάρει μια ασύρματη κάρτα και να συνδεθεί, όπως και ο dti, σε μένα.

KGP: Επειδή όπως βλέπεις, όλα τα πράγματα είναι ακόμα λίγο πολύ αμφίροπα και υποσυζήτηση, είναι και ο λόγος που κανείς δε μπορεί να σου δώσει μία λίστα και να σου πει...πάρε αυτά. Πάντως να ξέρεις πως υπάρχουν δύο κατηγορίες.. Η μία είναι να γίνεις κατι σαν host.. Να αγοράσεις δηλαδή ένα access point και όλοι να συνδέοντε σε σένα. Αυτό είναι και το πιο πολυέξοδο γιατί από τη μία το κόστος ενός access point είναι λίγο πολύ τσουχτερό, και από την άλλη να εξασφαλίσεις έτσι ώστε το μεγαλύτερο δυνατόν τον ατόμων θα έχει επικοινωνία μαζί σου, εξασφαλίζοντας έτσι μία δυνατή κεραία 360 μοιρών(omni). Η άλλη κατηγορία είναι να γίνεις client(σε κάποιον άλλων host σαφώς.), όπου είναι και πιο φθηνή από τη μία γιατί αντί του access point θα χρειαστείς μόνο μια φθηνότερη ασύρματη κάρτα δικτύου, και όσο για την κεραία το μόνο που θα πρέπει να εξασφαλίσεις είναι την δυνατότητα να έχεις σήμα με τον host σου, αγοράζοντας μια μέτριας ισχύς(αναλόγος την απόσταση του host) παραβολικής κεραίας(αποστολή σήματος υπό γωνία, και όχι 360 μοιρών).

Πάντως θα προσπαθίσω να σου κάνω δύο μικρές λίστες, ανάλογα με την κατηγορία που θα ενταχθείς..

Host
-----

Access Point 50.000-100.000 δρχ
Κάρτα δικτύου(όχι ασύρματη) 5.000-15.000 δρχ
Κεραία μεγάλων dbi 360 μοιρών 80.000-150.000 δρχ 
Ειδικό ομοαξωνικό καλόδιο 5m 5.000-10.000 δρχ
Καλώδιο UTP(μήκος ανάλογο με
την απόσταση της ταράτσας με το
pc σου) 70-150 δρχ/μέτρο
Ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί 2.500-4.000 δρχ


Client
------

Ασύρματη Κάρτα δικτύου 30.000-60.000 δρχ
Κεραία μεσαίων dbi παραβολιλή 30.000-70.000 δρχ
Ειδικό ομοαξωνικό καλόδιο 
(μήκος ανάλογο με την απόσταση
της ταράτσας με το pc σου) 700-1.200 δρχ/μέτρο


Οι τιμές είναι εντελώς ενδυκτικές, και μπορεί να έχω πέσει και αρκετά έξω σε πολλές από αυτές. Πάντος υποστιρίζω ότι με λίγο ψάξιμο και με τη χρήση όπως είπατε και μαζικών παραγγελιών, ο εξοπλισμός ενός συνιθισμένου client μπορεί να πέσει και στις 50.000δρχ κάτι που θα μας βολέψει εξαιρετικά όλους, αν τελικά φροντίσουμε το μέρος τον hosts.

και όπως λένε και οι ξένοι...

Just my two euros  ::

----------


## fidakis

> Θα επιμείνω στην άποψή μου (πεισματάρης  ) ότι δηλαδή το gain της κεραίας παίζει ρόλο ΚΑΙ στη λήψη και για να φέρω ένα απλοϊκό παράδειγμα


You are right... 
Ma kala ti skeftomoun?  ::

----------


## fidakis

Giati oxi autos pou 0a dia0etei to "kentriko" AP na exei ki autos me th seira tou mia directional peri ta +13dB kai mesa sto lobo na pianei tous clients pou 0a briskontai mprosta tou?

Dld na brisketai sthn gonia se sxesh me tous allous kai oxi sth mesh...

----------


## LLaffer

> Giati oxi autos pou 0a dia0etei to "kentriko" AP na exei ki autos me th seira tou mia directional peri ta +13dB kai mesa sto lobo na pianei tous clients pou 0a briskontai mprosta tou?
> 
> Dld na brisketai sthn gonia se sxesh me tous allous kai oxi sth mesh...



Ναι νομίζω πως θα δουλέψει αν και δε θα βοηθήσει ιδιαίτερα στην ευελιξία του δικτύου. Τι θα γίνει ας πούμε αν αργότερα θέλει να συνδεθεί ένα νέο μέλος το οποίο θα έχει την ατυχία να βρίσκετε ακριβώς πίσω από τον κοντινό του host; Κατά τη γνώμη μου θα πρέπει να βρούμε μία λύση έτσι ώστε αφού το αρχικό δίκτυο υλοποιηθεί να μη χρειάζετε κάθε μήνα ανασυντάξεις και τροποποιήσεις...

----------


## fidakis

1) Skopeuei enan apo tous allous pou koitoun ton "kentriko" xoris problhma, kai ara koitoun ki auton... Me thn proypo0esh oti autos o allos den kleinei to mhxanhma kai exei to katallhlo configuration einai oloi xaroumenoi.

2) psaxnei gia allo "kentriko"

Mhn geleiomaste, xoria to kostos, omni = mpelas... Pianeis tous pantes kai parembalese stous pantes.

----------


## stoidis

Για την καλύτερη δόμηση του forum δημιουργήθηκε ένα νέο μέρος που ονομάζεται τοπολογία δικτύου και εκεί θα μπορούμε να συζητάμε σχετικά με το γενικότερο στήσιμο όλων των Nodes και του wireless backbone.

Γι'αυτό το λόγο καλό θα ήταν αυτή η συζήτηση να μεταφερθεί εδώ :

http://radio.isc.tuc.gr/vstoidis/forum/ ... m.php?f=18

----------


## jurczak

Kalispera sas,
Meno sto kamatero, sto vouno, opoios einai apo tis giro perioxes as grapsei tipota, na organothoume.

----------


## Alexandros

Θα είμαι (μετακομίζω σε κανένα μήνα μετά από διάφορες καθυστερήσεις)στους πρόποδες του Γεροβουνού, αρχές Νικηταρά). Node id: 45
Προς τα πού έχεις καθαρή οπτική επαφή?

Γράψου (αν δεν έχεις ήδη) στη Nodedb και θα τα πούμε.

Αλέξ.

----------


## SnakeMJK

pedes ki ego eimai arketa konta sas (node: 186. SnakeMJK), opote mporoume na kanoume kana diktiaki kai me ton Llafer pou idi leitourgei...(?)

----------


## jurczak

Eimai sto nodedb jurczak (209). Pedia ego kerea koitao na paro, kai thelo na vro alloys apo edo, gia na do ti kerea tha paro.

----------


## Alexandros

Κατ' αρχήν έβαλα μπροστά ένα Access Point. Βλέπε: http://radio.isc.tuc.gr/vstoidis/forum/ ... .php?t=425

jurczak φαίνεται να είσαι πιο κοντά μου αλλά δεν μπορώ να υπολογίσω απόσταση, αν σκοπεύεις να είσαι client και έχεις οπτική επαφή με πρόποδες Γεροβουνού προς τα Νότια τότε μάλλον θα χρειαστείς μια κεραία κατευθυντικού τύπου για να μιλήσεις με την δική μου την omni. Ας βρούμε απόσταση και βλέπουμε με τη βοήθεια της κοινότητας τι τύπος και gain θα αρκεί.

SnakeMJK, φαίνεται να είσαι πιο κοντά στον LLafer. Αν έχεις οπτική επαφή μαζί του προτείνω να κινηθείς προς τα εκεί. Αν δεν έχεις τότε ισχύει ότι και για τον jurczak.

Άντε και καλή αρχή.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## karm

geia sas


Meno sthn Petroupolh (Agia Triada) kai apo xthes leitourgo dokimastika
AP (d-link 900ap+).

Tha hthela epafh me allous pou menoun sxetika konta mou gia dokimes

Thanks

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες!

Πές μας περισσότερα στοιχεία για τον κόμβο σου:
SSID, κανάλι, IP range, subnet κλπ.
Εχεις εξωτερική κεραία, τί είδους κλπ.

Απ΄ότι είδα, πιθανότατα, LLaffer, Pinhead και nagual να μπορούν άμεσα να συνδεθούν σ΄εσένα.

----------


## karm

dti se euxaristo gia thn apanthsh , sto post mou.

Dusthxos den eimai akoma se thesh na doso ta stoixeia pou zhtas , kathoti kainourgios sta asurmata duktia . Enhmeronomai sunexos gia to thema.

Tha hthela na rothso mhpos uparxei kanena chat pou mpainoun paidia apo ta forum kai ginontai shzhthseis sxetikes me asurmata duktia upologiston .

Mpaino sto voice-chat tou http://www.paltalk.com kai ekei ginontai shzhtjhseis , enoeitai kai apo Ellhnes , gia diafora themata , oxi omos gia asurmata diktua upologiston.

Keraia den exo , me scan anixneusa tessara toulaxiston duktia , to 900saraki topothethsa sthn taratsa mou. Dokimes ginontai sunexos...

----------


## xaotikos

An mpaineis IRC uparxei ekei to kanali tou AWMN (#AWMN) kai sunithws vradunes wres exei arketo kosmo.

----------


## dti

Μπες στο κανάλι awmn στο irc. Θα βρεις αυτό που ζητάς  :: 

Παράλληλα έλα σε επαφή με τα παιδιά που σου ανέφερα στην περιοχή σου. Εχουν την κατάλληλη εμπειρία μια και ασχολούνται ήδη ένα χρόνο με το wlan και θα μάθεις πολύ πιο γρήγορα αρκετά πράγματα. Διαθέτουν εξοπλισμό και στημένο τοπικό ασύρματο δίκτυο.

----------


## takis

irc server? details?

----------


## xaotikos

Sto GRnet. Oi servers einai: nini.irc.gr ,darkness.irc.gr, nana.irc.gr, gr.irc.gr kai alloi...

Gia osous den xeroun: Anoigeis to irc--> grafeis "/server <server name>" px. "/server nini.irc.gr" -->kai telos "/j <channel name>" p.x "/j #awmn"


#awmn gia to Athens Wireless Metropolitan Network
#swn gia to Salonica Wireless Network
#iwn gia to Iwannina Wireless Network

----------

